# Your Low moment..



## Somhairle (Dec 1, 2014)

We've all got one.

I usually tell this one with a few pints in me. Or as a way to sniff out the hipsters. See which ones recoil and ask me if I have no self respect.

So I was trying to thumb me a lift. Somewhere in Fiji. And it was hailing. 
Car pulls up. Now, like I say, it's hailing. I don't have me a nosey, see if the driver looks a total rocket or what the fuck. I get in the car. Brush the hail balls out of my hair and say me a 'Thanks very much'
I look over.
Your man is naked, bar his pants (underwear or whatever in american).....I always feel like pointing out he was a white antipodean, not that it's singularly relevant.

But sure, he's sound! Nice fella'....we talk about music, bit about punk, cooking.

T Junction:
Your man: Right, I'm going this way (indicates right). You're going this way (indicates left)
The hero of this piece, your narrator: Thanks again (Goes to open door)

Locks go down. Me turns back.

Your man: Now I don't want to fuck you, but, I will pay $200 to watch you tug yourself off.

I haggled with the man, got him up to $300. 

Was hard money.....Desperate pun.
Lived like a king for a fucking off that handy (ha) little (oops) job.


----------



## Odin (Dec 1, 2014)

A request like that from my lorry driving patron, would surly give me a stroke.


----------



## wizehop (Dec 1, 2014)

Low?? ahaha you owned the moment man.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been doing this all my life for free...fucking capitalist pig!


----------



## Tude (Dec 1, 2014)

AhhhhhhahahAHAHAhahah mmmmmmmmmichael!


----------



## Somhairle (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll know I've become a capitalist pig when I have enough money to start demanding that of young men.

So much life yet to be lived.


----------



## yoder (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd do the same thing, In that situation.


----------



## Sprouticus (Aug 9, 2016)

Nothing like having a little visit with "Rub Your Knee Steve" in the Lower East Side.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 10, 2016)

Shit, I've hit that low and kept on goin'. Though never from a ride. True story, I've not once been solicited while hitchin'. I'm beginning to think I'm not pretty...


----------



## Sprouticus (Aug 10, 2016)

Awwww, you got the purdiest mouth ive ever seen, come into my van for a second.....This reminded me of the time my crew stopped to get some dumpster goodies. i was walkin around lookin for rims to shine and a trucker says "hey", we get to talkin and finds out we are traveling with a 3 year old, he says "I got this winnie the pooh doll for the kid and you know if you wanna just lay down and get sucked off ill give it to ya, you don't have to do nothin" I instantly teleported outta there as it was just a terrible trade. Truckers are the weirdest species on the planet hands down.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 16, 2016)

truckers really some of my more memorable interactions. I had one take me the whole way from south bristol tn to greensboro pa last year and he wasn't off at all. But I do believe I could do that too. Right fucking on getting him up to 300


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 17, 2016)

wouldn't be able to do that even if I wanted to. wouldn't be able to get off

my lowest point was that time I was penniless and living outside in the cold weather and had nothing all day but whiskey with an acquaintance at the bus stop on broadway and john in seattle, wandered off and spewed my guts at another bus stop up the way then passed out for the night with my cheek planted on the icy sidewalk. I don't think it was freezing or I'd have probably lost some digits.


----------



## travelingjoe (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprouticus said:


> Awwww, you got the purdiest mouth ive ever seen, come into my van for a second.....This reminded me of the time my crew stopped to get some dumpster goodies. i was walkin around lookin for rims to shine and a trucker says "hey", we get to talkin and finds out we are traveling with a 3 year old, he says "I got this winnie the pooh doll for the kid and you know if you wanna just lay down and get sucked off ill give it to ya, you don't have to do nothin" I instantly teleported outta there as it was just a terrible trade. Truckers are the weirdest species on the planet hands down.


Not all truckers are like that man. But i got to admit there is some dirty nasty drivers out there. Thats just sick tho. I think id punched him in his face for good measures lol


----------



## travelingjoe (Aug 17, 2016)

I do like reading peoples storys though. Ive always been able to get a good laugh on this site when i need it. Cant believe i havent been on here in forever.


----------



## tennesseejed (Oct 26, 2016)

wizehop said:


> Low?? ahaha you owned the moment man.




I know this thread is old but must say, you did own the moment! 300 bucks just for that. SCORE!


----------



## SophiaII (Oct 26, 2016)

mad props actually. Woulda been my luck what I couldn't get off.


----------

